# It's my daughters birthday



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi all
My daughter is 11 today. Got a party going on and a sleepover.
It's a happy day for us all.
H and I are now 4 months into R and it's going really well.
I was just thinking about all of you who haven't been as fortunate.
I know some of you are still hurting really bad because your families aren't together.
I just wanted to send you all a virtual hug and to let you know I'm thinking about you.
Today would have been a very different day if H and I werent reconciled.
I don't take it for granted. I wake up everyday and am great full that my family are back together.
Much love
DG
Xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Finally -- something positive today !!

Wish you and your family the best !!


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks jh
I'm hiding upstairs from 10 crazy girls on karaoke!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Thanks jh
> I'm hiding upstairs from 10 crazy girls on karaoke!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


and I bet you wouldn't want to be anywhere else !!


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Daisy, It's great to hear about a happy ending! Thanks for posting this.

Have you posted elsewhere about the R and leading up to it?


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Orpheus
I have a few threads going back a year or so.
My most recent is in the reconciliation forum entitled 'my husband is home'.
I have a thread entitled 'please don't say you told me so' which goes from dday 2 to R. I think that's in the going through divorce or seperation forum. Im on my mobile so I can't post the link sorry.
Thanks for your kind words
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

off to chase your dragon.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Not sure where you live -- but has the sleepover started yet !!

Are you crazy yet ??


----------

